
You're Doing It Wrong: 3 Bad Habits That Are Ruining Your Phone's Battery - ALee
https://smartphones.gadgethacks.com/how-to/youre-doing-wrong-3-bad-habits-are-ruining-your-phones-battery-0185388/
======
laurex
Given the convenience of overnight charging, it does seem like manufacturers
could come up with a solution that improves the outcomes. Then again, they
sell batteries, or new phones...

------
kmgr
It's unreadable on mobile - popups and moving content.

